

Ask YC - Feature request Ask YC questions in their own queue - DarrenStuart

Can we have a separate page for the ASK YC stuff?<p>The reason is I think it will make for better discussions and keep them out of the news queue because they are not news. I still think they should have karma etc.<p>Maybe have a checkbox on the form to flag post as question/discussion.
======
Xichekolas
It'd be nice if anything that begins with the word 'ask' was treated this way.
There are a lot of 'Ask PG' and 'Ask so-and-so' threads floating around.

I'd rather they were still included in the other stories, but it'd be nice if
you could also view them on their own too. Usually the best discussions of
some technical topic happen in these threads.

~~~
DarrenStuart
maybe 3 pages Normal(as it is now) Ask YC News I think the new should just
have em both.

------
doubleplus
Personally, I like the mix. And there's not always a solid difference between
the "news" items and the AskYC, anyway. If I'd be interested in clicking on
some guy's post about Ruby vs. Python, I'd be just as interested in clicking
on an AskYC post on the same topic.

------
mixmax
Great idea - sometimes I'm in the mood for good discussions and feedback,
sometimes I just want the news.

~~~
chengmi
<http://searchyc.com/askyc> \- This will help you find some really great
discussions when you're in the mood.

------
johnrob
There should definitely be a page for feature requests. I'm not crazy about
the current thread that aggregates the requests. That page is too big, and
there is no filtering out for features that have either been built or rejected
(unless I am wrong).

------
mooneater
Perhaps separate queues for items without title links. I find these much more
interesting.

